# Assembleur sur Mac



## NaKi (31 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Je d&#233;veloppe en assembleur depuis quelques mois, mais &#224; l'universit&#233; et sur PC. Mais quelles sont les interruptions sur Mac, je pense qu'il s'agit de l'interruption 80 (l'interruption UNIX) qui remplace toutes les interruptions DOS mais connaissez vous un site ou sont r&#233;pertori&#233;s toutes les interruptions 80 (avec les diff&#233;rentes valeurs &#224; placer dans les registres) ? 
Et connaissez vous la commande &#224; entrez dans le terminal pour dessassembler?
Merci.

Seb


----------



## titim (31 Janvier 2007)

ca c'est de la question ! A vrai dire j'en sais rien


----------



## tatouille (4 Février 2007)

NaKi a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je d&#233;veloppe en assembleur depuis quelques mois, mais &#224; l'universit&#233; et sur PC. Mais quelles sont les interruptions sur Mac, je pense qu'il s'agit de l'interruption 80 (l'interruption UNIX) qui remplace toutes les interruptions DOS mais connaissez vous un site ou sont r&#233;pertori&#233;s toutes les interruptions 80 (avec les diff&#233;rentes valeurs &#224; placer dans les registres) ?
> Et connaissez vous la commande &#224; entrez dans le terminal pour dessassembler?
> ...



tu es sous macintel ? la doc d'intel sur ton processor

tu parles de la syscall table ?


```
asm(&#8221;sidt &#37;0&#8221; : &#8220;=m&#8221; (idtr));
struct {
#ifdef __x86_64__
        unsigned short limit;
        unsigned long base; 
#else
        unsigned short limit;
        unsigned int base;
#endif
} __attribute__((packed)) idtr;
```
utilitaire  NM(1)  nm - display name list (symbol table)

open /Developer/Applications/Performance\ Tools

A Brief Tutorial on Reverse Engineering OS X


pour la famille x86

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=165861

http://fxr.watson.org/fxr/source/osfmk/i386/acpi_wakeup.s?v=xnu-792.6.70


pour la famille RISC PowerPC-32 G3/G4

http://www.freescale.com/files/32bit/doc/ref_manual/MPC7450UMAD.pdf

pour finir il faudrait en dire plus sur ce que tu veux faire , travailler dans le kernelspace ?


----------

